# Anyone working in Dubai- need info please.



## tony477 (Aug 13, 2012)

I would like to talk with anyone working as a paramedic in Dubai.

I have 23 years experience as a paramedic, supervisor and special operations manager and educator. I am retiring soon and I am really interested in working for the Dubai Coropration for Ambulance Services. My biggest questions are:

Do they hire year round?
Do they allow you to bring your wife?
What are the accommodations like?
What is the starting pay?

Also any introductions to current employees would be greatly appriciated.

Thanks 
Tony


----------



## dtrojan07 (Sep 20, 2012)

tony477 said:


> I would like to talk with anyone working as a paramedic in Dubai.
> 
> I have 23 years experience as a paramedic, supervisor and special operations manager and educator. I am retiring soon and I am really interested in working for the Dubai Coropration for Ambulance Services. My biggest questions are:
> 
> ...



First Dubai Paramedics make way less then most international paramedics. That is why all their medics are from PI Jordan or Egypt. If you get a job here you can bring your wife weather or not you have accompanied status or not the difference is you have to pay for your wife's health insurance and the cost of her Res VISA
I can also tell you that Dubai EMS is locally ran and the ONLY EMS service in UAE that run a true ALS and MICU ambulances. There pay just doesnt make it worth it for western medics.
There is also a max age limit here that you would be allowed to work


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 4, 2012)

I think there is a flight search and rescue service hiring western guys with western wages in Dubai. DT, AJ from Saudi is working at it.
You could always work in Abu Dhabi with NAC and just commute to Dubai, its a 45 minute commute by car with no traffic and they hire western guys for good wages


----------



## WTEngel (Oct 4, 2012)

Do they do search and rescue, or mostly VIP medevac?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 5, 2012)

i think search and rescue but I am not entirely sure to be honest.


----------



## CIRUS454 (Oct 11, 2012)

Any idea Schulz what company is hiring for Flight Search and Rescue?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 11, 2012)

I am not sure, but I can find out. Ill post on here when I do


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 11, 2012)

RMSI is the name of the company in Dubai, sounds like they actually do fixed wing transport.


----------



## Expat2013 (Feb 7, 2013)

Have you seen helicopter EMS in Dubai yet?


----------



## Nobby (Jul 6, 2013)

*Dubai*

Anyone on here working Dubai ? Would be good for an update sorry its an old thread but would appreciate more info I know Abu Dhabi  are moving forward with western paramedics increasing in number, but no news on sunny Dubai ..


----------



## dtrojan07 (Jul 6, 2013)

What exactly are you looking to find out?


----------



## Nobby (Jul 6, 2013)

*Dubai*

Dtrojan,
Thanks for replying, just interested if they are recruiting western paramedics on a scale similar to Abu dhabi, and wondered how many expat paramedics are out there and what work may be available, last time I was out there the ambulance was philippine and Egyptian emts etc appreciate any info thank you


----------



## dtrojan07 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nobby,
First of all National Ambulance in Abu Dhabi is working off of multiple contracts. If you are NREMT-P with experience that is the place to start if you want to work in UAE. Dubai EMS is very limited some ALS mostly BLS, they have Philipino, egyptian and Jordanian EMTs. The pay is considerably less. They do have their own HEMS, but there capabilities are very limited as the HEMS in Abu Dhbai. Furthermore NAC will be taking over the rest of the Emirates except Dubai in the near future.
Have you worked overseas in the past then?


----------



## Nobby (Jul 7, 2013)

*Dubai*

Dtrojan,

Thanks for the info NAS looks promising for the future.Yes I have worked in several  countries as paramedic and offshore/remote work,Hoping  to have some time over in the UAE Oct time .But it's great to hear from someone out there with a current update of the EMS so thanks again


----------

